# Brauche ne Kaufberatung in Sachen Laptop...



## dune911 (6. November 2002)

Hi,
ich muss bis Donnerstag ein Laptop finden, dass
Uni-tauglich ist. Das heißt, ich brauch keine
Kiste, auf der später auch mal Doom 3 läuft, sondern
eher was, womit man vernünftig zuhause und an der
Uni arbeiten kann (also ein kompletter Desktop-Ersatz).

Bei vielen Angeboten ist kein Floppy-Laufwerk drin,
das sollte bei dem Laptop den ich suche allerdings
vorhanden sein... *g* Am liebsten hätte ich was in
Richtung AMD von einem namhaften Hersteller wenn
möglich. Ein Drucker muss nicht unbedingt dabei
sein, wäre aber nicht schlecht.
Wie gesagt, auf dem Rechner soll später dann fast
nur Office laufen. Schreiben, drucken, blaah... 

Danke für Tips!


----------



## Moartel (6. November 2002)

Ich habe ein Acer Travelmate 220 und bin sher zufrieden damit. Das Gerät hat einen 1.3GHz Celi, 256 anstatt der üblichen 128MB RAM und 20GB HD. Ist für Office usw. wunderbar zu gebrauchen, genau dafür nehme ich es auch her. Die Akkulaufzeit von 4h findest du auch kaum bei anderen günstigen Notebooks ohne Zusatzakku. Diskettenlaufwerk und DVD ist beides drin.
Schau mal auf http://www.acer.de , da findest du das Gerät. Preis kann ich dir nicht sagen, war ein Angebot über die Schule und nicht direkt das Standardmodell (also Software + RAM dazugekauft).

Wenn du das Gerät für die Uni willst würde ich weniger nach einem AMD schaun sondern eher einen P3 oder Celi Mobile nehmen, weil die stromsparender sind. Batterie zählt bei dir wohl mehr als Power.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

> Am liebsten hätte ich was in richtung AMD


AMD ist auf dem Laptop Markt wegen der starken Hitzeentwicklung ihrer CPUs nicht gerade stark vertreten - für Office Anwendungen sollte ein P3 basierter Laptop vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## dune911 (6. November 2002)

danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. November 2002)

Wenn es "nur" um Office-Anwendungen geht, langt evtl. der:

http://www.atelco.de/(3iaTOhIS9-aiQI)/1000/ArticleDetail.asp?aid=1282&agid=171

Diesen habe ich in der Firma und bin zufrieden...

(Ist im Einsatz für den "Kundendienst" = Excel, Access Datenbank)


----------

